# Little Robin's nest



## janelleee

Guys look what decided to appear on my brothers windowsill


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wow! That is so cool. You'll definitely enjoy watching the eggs hatch and chick grow.

Just try not to startle the Mama bird when you walk up near the window.

You may be able to get some good pictures of the hatchlings when the time comes! :2thumbs:*


----------



## Hunterkat

That's so awesome!


----------



## janelleee

FaeryBee said:


> *Wow! That is so cool. You'll definitely enjoy watching the eggs hatch and chick grow.
> 
> Just try not to startle the Mama bird when you walk up near the window.
> 
> You may be able to get some good pictures of the hatchlings when the time comes! :2thumbs:*


I'm very careful with that I always make sure mama isn't in the nest before I go near it. I'm only ever near it for a maximum of 30 seconds. Don't want her abandoning the nest due to stress!!


----------



## HappiBudgie

I've always been fascinated with the color of robin eggs! That is really cool  Keep us updated!


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, they're beautiful! What a cool little family you're going to see grow up :2thumbs: 

Keep us posted


----------



## Niamhf

Oh my goodness how cool is that!!! I'm jealous and excited all in one  what an utterly amazing opportunity to observe nature as it develops - real life David attenbouragh in your own home  
And look how perfect the best is - it never ceases to amaze my how birds can build such delicate but solid structures


----------



## FaeryBee

*I agree with Niamh -- such a perfect little nest with three beautiful robin egg blue eggs!

I'll definitely be looking forward to your updates. *


----------



## JRS

Oh wow. I'd love that to be my windowsill!

Be sure to leave a message for the window cleaner, if you have one, to miss out that window. Mine uses long poles instead of ladders.

Hope you can get some updated photos later.


----------



## janelleee

So guysssss first baby Robbin hatcheddd )) in the last few hours. 
It's so adorable.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow how amazing!! It looks so perfect like a human placed it there for decoration, and arranged the sticks and everything! I'd never see that here where I live, how cool! This will be so interesting.


----------



## StarlingWings

And on Mother's Day, too!  

How special


----------



## BooksBudgies

That's so amazing! You get a front seat view of all that's happening. Please keep us updated with the little family!


----------



## janelleee

Awww the other two musta hatched during the night )) omg cuteness overload


----------



## FaeryBee

*How wonderful that all three beautiful eggs have hatched!

The picture of the little hatchlings is precious. :001_wub:*


----------



## VampiricConure

Wow! How Uber cool  A practical front row seat to their hatching and care! Keep us updated!


----------



## janelleee

There getting sooo big. So fast. I can't believe how fast they are growing. Haven't gotten to watch baby Robbins grow In about four years. It's amazing to see the whole process again


----------



## Hunterkat

Oh my goodness!! They're going to be fully fledged and out of the nest in no time!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm continually amazed at how fast baby birds grow up! :wow:*


----------



## janelleee

Awwwwwww

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Where are you Mom and Dad?
We're hungry!! Feed us!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow, they'll be fledging in no time! The nest is getting crowded .


----------



## janelleee

Aw there gonna fledgling soon  . Happy there all growing and healthy tho . It was nice to watch them grow


----------



## FaeryBee

*How wonderful you are getting to share their journey!

They'll be with you a bit longer before they are ready to leave the nest. *


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, they are precious! I'm so glad that all three are healthy and doing well


----------



## Hunterkat

Wow they grow up quickly! They'll be around for a little while longer though, have to grow in all those new feathers and learn to fly!


----------



## janelleee

There getting cuter and cuter by the day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Ohhh, they're precious! What beautiful little robins


----------



## FaeryBee

*This thread has been priceless!!

I'm loving every single picture as these babies grow-up. *


----------



## Hunterkat

So cute!!


----------



## philw

Your windowsill is a great place for robins to nest and is very popular with many robin. It is very safe from predatory cats and the plus is it helps educate people of how many wild birds care for their young. Enjoy but the way it looks you won't be seeing them for long. You might be able to observe them as the parents care for them for several weeks after they leave the nest. You'll be told after they leave if you happen to get too close to them as they are learning about the wild.


----------



## Cody

So sweet, love the picture of them sleeping and what a change in just about 10 days.


----------



## janelleee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow amazing how fast they grew ! What happens when they don't fit anymore . I guess they'll fledge pretty soon?


----------



## StarlingWings

Awww, they're adorable!! They barely fit


----------



## FaeryBee

*Gracious!
The nest really isn't big enough to hold all three of them now, is it? I wonder how much longer it will be before they start trying to fly.*


----------



## Hunterkat

Wow, they grow fast! Thanks for sharing this with us! :biggrin1:


----------



## janelleee

Babies are all gone now . Saw one of them this morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Bye Bye Birdies!! :wave:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Bye Bye Birdies!! :wave:

Will you keep the nest?
I still have a robin's nest I found on the ground about three years ago. :blush:*


----------



## philw

They don't use the nest again but if you plan to "save it" make sure you check it for bird mites, which may be found, which will prove a surprise on handling. Not harmful to people, but creepy! Your babys have had the best start you could supply...a nice protected window sill.


----------

